# Is it possible to find a 21" or greater monitor, SQUARE screen, for under $200?



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I"ve been looking all over for a *square *screen (not wide screen) monitor. I'm seeing 19" for under $200 but not anything larger. Does anyone know where I can get a 21 inch or greater for under 200 dollars?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Why would you want such a thing?
I routinely make my windows more or less square on my 22" monitor.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

I currently have a crt monitor. An LCD monitor is lighter and has brighter and more detailed colors than a crt monitor. The only thing I don't like about the widescreens is the shape. You actually give up real estate if you get them. A 22" widescreen is smaller than a 22" 4:3


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

There's not really a market for large TFTs with 4:3 or 5:4 aspect ratios, I am under the impression you can only find a "normal" letterbox-style screen with a 19-inch which uses 5:4. You should take the plunge with widescreen the extra peripheral view is useful


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Kapustin Yar said:


> I currently have a crt monitor. An LCD monitor is lighter and has brighter and more detailed colors than a crt monitor. The only thing I don't like about the widescreens is the shape. You actually give up real estate if you get them. A 22" widescreen is smaller than a 22" 4:3


You may be overlooking the resolution.
The 22" CRT my friend uses on her Mac doesn't have near the resolution of .my 22" Samsung (1680 x 1050).
You'd be surprised how quickly you get used to it.
I've put the taskbar on the right side, for example.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Kapustin Yar said:


> You actually give up real estate if you get them. A 22" widescreen is smaller than a 22" 4:3


I know what you mean .. 
I had the same concerns when my 20inch 4:3 monitors started having problems with the backlite.

It's the height of the monitor that matters ... 
The same size monitor in a wide screen ... Is not as tall .. And you have to look farther to see the less of it 

I replaced my 20inch 4:3 monitors with a 24inch wide screen .. That's almost the same height .. and I'm happy.
As Hughv said .. There are some other advantages with the additional width.


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Noyb said:


> I know what you mean ..
> I had the same concerns when my 20inch 4:3 monitors started having problems with the backlite.
> 
> It's the height of the monitor that matters ...
> ...


Hi Nyob,

Thanks for the info. How does the height of a 24" widescreen compare with a 20" 4:3?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The 24inch 16:10 WS ... Is about 1/2 inch taller than the 20 inch 4:3 monitor.
I have the Samsung 204B's that are the true 4:3 .. and not the normal 5:4 ratio.

Note .. That all WS's are not 16:10 .. So the ratio must be considered .. to calculate (or measure) the height.

Since Florescent backlites have a limited life span .. You might want to shop for the newer LED backlites.
They are starting to come out now .. and should last forever.

Your $200 ceiling will be a problem


----------



## Kapustin Yar (Dec 12, 2008)

Noyb said:


> The 24inch 16:10 WS ... Is about 1/2 inch taller than the 20 inch 4:3 monitor.
> I have the Samsung 204B's that are the true 4:3 .. and not the normal 5:4 ratio.
> 
> Note .. That all WS's are not 16:10 .. So the ratio must be considered .. to calculate (or measure) the height.
> ...


I noticed that some have a 16x9 aspect ratio and others have a 16x10 aspect ratio. Is there a third aspect ratio for widescreens?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I've seen various .. Don't remember .. But I think I saw a weird One on Two.
... Ones that make you look even farther to see the less of it 
The only problem may be that your video card may not display the specific aspect ratio that you like.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Wide screens are either 16:9 or 16:10. The 16:9 ratio is formatted for HD movies. Older or business-class monitors may have a 16:10 ratio. You can still by square monitors, but they probably can't handle HD content, and they're definitely not under $200. There was a time when gamers refused to use LCD monitors. Now try to find one that feels that way. Technology marches forward.


----------

